# Upper back pain under right side rib - constipation?!



## LuSmith (Dec 15, 2011)

I suffer from predominantly IBS-C, and along with that a whole lot of symptoms. Most of my symptoms involve bloating, incomplete evacuation, abdominal cramps, pressure and gas, pressure on bladder (causing freq. urination), and rectal discomfort.

Lately, like the last few weeks, I've been suffering with a weird pain that goes from the bottom of my rib on the upper right side of my back all the way down to my lower right flank. It hurts more when I press it, but it also hurts when I move around etc. It's not so unbearable that I can't cope, but it's a little painful (more of a dull ache thats sharper when I move or press it) and it hurts when I try to lay in certain positions.

The only thing I can think of is I'm quite constipated right now or it could be gas?! (is this possible?) I had symptoms of what I thought could be a UTI (really freq. urination, bladder pain, bladder retention) but was tested and I don't have a UTI so it rules out kidney infection?! I have been taking antibiotics anyway for the last few days as I suspected UTI based on symptoms but it hasn't cured the symptoms or anything so I figure it's not that.

Does anyone else suffer from or get this kind of pain? I'm slightly worried also as I'm having a lot of pressure in my vaginal area and it constantly feels uncomfortable and sore as well as achey. (obviously this applies to my whole pelvic area)

Any ideas of what could be going on?! I haven't got an appointment with the gastro for a while so this discomfort is gonna drive me crazy with worry in the meantime and I don't know any way to cure the pain for now :/

Thanks!!


----------



## Nanobug (Nov 7, 2006)

Press on the lower left abdomen with your fingers and then release quickly. Does it make hurt more on the right side?


----------



## LuSmith (Dec 15, 2011)

I don't understand.. no it doesn't. It only hurts around where I press tbh. I do have discomfort in the lower abdomen but I always have discomfort there as I'm always fairly bloated/constipated and also have bladder discomfort.


----------



## Nanobug (Nov 7, 2006)

LuSmith said:


> I don't understand.. no it doesn't.


Good! It means it's not appendicitis.

Another trick question: do you smoke?


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

We are talking about chronic pelvic pain on another thread:
http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/169208-groin-back-and-lower-right-abdominal-pain/?fromsearch=1


----------



## LuSmith (Dec 15, 2011)

Nanobug said:


> Good! It means it's not appendicitis.
> 
> Another trick question: do you smoke?


Ah, no I do not. Used to but haven't for years now.


----------



## LuSmith (Dec 15, 2011)

jaumeb said:


> We are talking about chronic pelvic pain on another thread:
> http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/169208-groin-back-and-lower-right-abdominal-pain/?fromsearch=1


Thanks, I'll take a look. Guess it's a given that IBS pain can present itself in many different ways and in different places, I just tend to get paranoid when I have something new or different I haven't experienced before. With the pain it's causing in my rectal area and bladder as well it's very difficult to not get upset or run down by everything as I'm constantly in pain one way or another.


----------



## Nanobug (Nov 7, 2006)

LuSmith said:


> Ah, no I do not. Used to but haven't for years now.


If that's the case, there's a good chance a nicotine patch will help considerably.


----------



## dlind70 (Aug 7, 2015)

you can help the bladder meridian directly by eating melons at 3:00-5:00 pm

Or eating fresh pineapple (also great for healthy bacteria) at 9:00 pm. This timing will regulate thyroid health and can affect the bladder indirectly through better hormone production.

No karma is presented in this next statement though hear me out anyway. Maybe bladder problems can be worsened through emotions. Are you 'pissed off' at anyone at the moment--perhaps a male?. Bladder-pissed off: GET IT? LOL!?

I know you will be feeling better LuSmith.


----------



## LuSmith (Dec 15, 2011)

dlind70 said:


> you can help the bladder meridian directly by eating melons at 3:00-5:00 pm
> Or eating fresh pineapple (also great for healthy bacteria) at 9:00 pm. This timing will regulate thyroid health and can affect the bladder indirectly through better hormone production.
> 
> No karma is presented in this next statement though hear me out anyway. Maybe bladder problems can be worsened through emotions. Are you 'pissed off' at anyone at the moment--perhaps a male?. Bladder-pissed off: GET IT? LOL!?
> ...


Seriously? I wasn't aware these were good for the bladder, but will take note of it.

Nah, I'm not pissed off at anyone per say but am stressed atm about stuff. Am also over worrying about my health. Hopefully it'll be resolved soon. 
Finding it hard to pass anything today still despite trying everything to get a BM going. The cramps are pretty much all over my abdomen and down to my pelvis so pretty sure it must be ibs related now. Really painful.


----------



## dlind70 (Aug 7, 2015)

OK, i reread your post. It may be a problem with kidney vital energy loss. This vital energy loss, then, leads to constipation. https://sites.google.com/a/thaconline.com/tao-healing-arts-center/resource-for-healing-1/traditional-chinese-medicine/key-foods-to-build-kidney-yin-energy

The right kidney is the fire kidney in my research. fresh watermelon is great for the bladder and kidneys (other types: white yeasty wine, young coconut water, concord grapes, cranberry)


----------



## thebigboo (Dec 17, 2007)

I get discomfort there (upper right) when I get my period. Around that time, I know I am bloated then and the colonic flexire there seems irritated by passing stool. 
It is entirely possible it could be your hepatic flexure.


----------



## thebigboo (Dec 17, 2007)

Forgot to add that I had those symptoms before I had my gallbladder removed. Your GI doc may check you for that too.


----------

